# Instructions for a LGB cable car gondola?



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

Hello All
I just received a LGB #90012 dual cable car gondola set up. no box and no directions. Trying a google search didn't turn up much in the way of how to set this thing up. The previous owner said to use a heavy fishing line for the cable. 

If anyone can direct me to directions so I can get this thing running that would be great. 
Thank you.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm doing one now and will use 3/16" vinyl covered cable that is sold at OSH and comes in white and black vinyl. They also sell 1/8" uncoated cable, but that would scratch up my nice machined pullies. (I didn't get the original pullies and motor, just the baskets and "cable" for $5.) The original "cable" is a green, plastic coated, non-stretchy string of some type. I have spots where the green plastic has split and can see the white string underneath. 

I've set mine up the same way that one would make a train run point-to-point (reversing unit) using a 555 chip with adjustable duration as an oscillator. The same way that one would put the diode between the line and last section of track, I've arranged two diodes with momentary switches such that when a basket comes in to "roost," it disconnects the power from the motor until the current reverses and can flow through the other diode. The baskets then reverse and wait at the other ends of the line for the selected duration.


----------



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

Still no directions to be found on the internet. The more I read about operating these cars the more it seems like a fine line between Does it work right from LGB RIGI and do it yourself to make it better like it sounds you did Toddalin. 
The one I got has what looks to be a pressed wood base and top painted green. Most seem to be made out of plastic. Maybe mine is an old version? 
Gotta keep digging to get this running.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a LGB Rigi Duo that I purchased NEW from San-Val in early 1986. Battery operated. I have it tucked away in a bedroom closet. I'll dig it out today and see if it has instructions. If it does, I will scan it for you.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Check with Axel at Train-li. He is selling a current version (s). He has both powered and unpowered. I ordered the hand cranked for my grandson for Christmas. He loves it, and Axel was a great help. 

Axel (Train-Li) is a sponsor here at MLS. Find his logo and click on it for contact information.


Chuck 


He is located near you (probably a couple of hours drive), Upton, Ma.


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

Her are a few helpful hints and suggestions for further improvements:


Send me an email so I can send you the PDF for our gondola and most of the information applies to your Rigi as well. ([email protected])

Very important is the 45 degree setup as illustrated









Here some additional hintys:

As far as the length of the tramline. You can buy regular cord of the same thickness and untie first the two knots in one of the two gondolas an then pull the line completely out and replace it with a longer line.

However, with that said, unlike the prototype the gondola use only one rope as the pull and carrier solution. So the longer the rope the more sagging you have in the line. If you stretch it out you will now put more burden on the base station in term of rope friction and motor load, which can impact the longevity of the installation.

If you are looking for a permanent installation then I suggest an alternative:

Install into each arm 8 – 12 pulleys. Now you can mount yourself a solid base and mountain station (both should at least have concreted back walls that are sturdy enough to hold four music wires of the correct length. I suggest a threaded bolt per each wire on one end and 4 hooks on the other. This way the threaded bolt allows you to tensioning the carrier ropes. Now you can make yourself the appropriate pull rope and mount the gondolas on the carrier wire (maybe a little weight into the cabin).

With this installation the gondola rides on the carrier wire and you can make it as long as you can stretch it for eliminating the sag. 
As I said write or call wand we can discuss further (508-529-9166)


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

What actually causes the LGB unit to reverse and can it be delayed so the trams stay in their stations for a time? Just curious as to how they dealt with it (or didn't).

Thanks


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

There is a parts PDF file #90009 available. I have a copy.


----------



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

Hello all 
Found out a little more. The 90012 that I have seems to be a bit of a rare bird. I checked the PDF #90009 and it is a nice exploded diagram for parts but nothing about the actual setup and running. Axel froom Trainli has provided some good tips here and off forum so I will need to chat with him. 
I plugged the power pack in and got the main pulley turning. I too wondered what makes the gondola stop and go back the other way? I applied pressure to the pulley and it stopped, kicked a couple of times then reversed direction. So there must be something like a clutch built into the motor to make it change. I think an electronic stop would be a better and longer lasting alternative. It would be neat to have these gondolas go to the top of the Christmas tree.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By cape cod Todd on 22 Jan 2011 04:02 PM 
Hello all 
Found out a little more. The 90012 that I have seems to be a bit of a rare bird. I checked the PDF #90009 and it is a nice exploded diagram for parts but nothing about the actual setup and running. Axel froom Trainli has provided some good tips here and off forum so I will need to chat with him. 
I plugged the power pack in and got the main pulley turning. I too wondered what makes the gondola stop and go back the other way? I applied pressure to the pulley and it stopped, kicked a couple of times then reversed direction. So there must be something like a clutch built into the motor to make it change. I think an electronic stop would be a better and longer lasting alternative. It would be neat to have these gondolas go to the top of the Christmas tree. 

I have a friend in our club who has one and we discussed its operation yesterday. He has the current "a/c" version and said that it simply "stalls" the motor and this is enough to get the a/c motor to reverse itself. According to him, there is no switch/mechanism to do this. Also, it doesn't delay at the ends. (I could never live with that.)

The dc version is set up using the reversing circuit and the older ones even had an adjustable delay, as I came up with. Hey, GMTA!!!


----------

